
How to change font in Emacs - valignatev
https://valignatev.com/posts/emacs-font/
======
valignatev
Emacs is very flexible. Sometimes at the cost of being too verbose about the
seemingly easy stuff. I've tried to explain the font changing topic a little
bit.

